# Computer RAM



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm looking to add more RAM to a 2019 iMac. Does anyone know if OWC is as reputable as they market themselves? Their prices are substantially cheaper than getting RAM directly from Apple.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JayGo said:


> I'm looking to add more RAM to a 2019 iMac. Does anyone know if OWC is as reputable as they market themselves? Their prices are substantially cheaper than getting RAM directly from Apple.


Yes, they are GTG. :thumbup:


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I have never bought from them but they are based in my hometown here. They have a big data center powered by a giant wind turbine.. They're a legit company.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Without a doubt. They're one of the best third parties out there


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks, gents! Just pulled the trigger on some RAM.


----------

